# Jamestown/Yorktown vs Colonial Williamsburg



## kpgclark

Can someone give me a general comparison of Jamestown/Yorktown vs Colonial Williamsburg?  I'm just not sure if our family should visit both places or if one would suit us better than the other.  My kids are 11 and 9.  

TIA


----------



## Spence

*Colonial Williamsburg*
www.history.org
Re-constructed colonial settlement with all sorts of shops and trades and buildings and               
reenactments, etc.  Should be of interest and can take days.
*
Jamestown Settlement*
www.historyisfun.org/jamestown/jamestown.cfm
Re-created settlement can be done in less than a day, should be of interest to the little ones

*Yorktown Victory Center*
www.historyisfun.org/yorktown/yorktown.cfm
a Revolutionary War site, probably not of interest to your young 'uns


----------



## Big Matt

Well, first of all they are three separate places.

Colonial Williamsburg is quite large and stretches about a mile in one direction and a half mile in another.  There is also the visitor center about a half mile from the perimeter.  There are lots of things you can do and see.  The best exhibits require a pass, but there is a lot to see for free.  I would look around first and see if it is worth it to you to spend the extra money.  It is also next to the College of William and Mary.  There are about 50 shops and restaurants in Merchants Square which is between CW and the College.

Jamestown has two different sites and is about ten miles from Williamsburg on the James River.  The original site of the settlement, a glass blowing exhibit, a monument, and other exhibits are in the National Park Services site.  The Jamestown Settlement has replicas of the ships that brought the settlers to Jamestown, a Fort with several buildings and exhibits, and an Indian Village.  There is also a museum, gift shop and some artifacts, and a movie in the main building where you enter and buy the tickets.  Tickets are under $20 and are worth it.  

Yorktown is about 15 miles from Williamsburg on the York River.  There is a historic battlefield and museum. There are several areas that you can walk around on a self guided tour.  There are new shops and restaurants on the river walk at the end of the battlefield area.  Other shops are scattered about Yorktown.  The whole area is about five blocks by three blocks and is much less dense than Colonial Williamsburg.  

Colonial Williamsburg could take days to explore if you are really into it, or you could walk around and see some basic stuff in an afternoon.  Both Yorktown and Jamestown can be done in a half day each.

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## kpgclark

Thanks so much for the info!  Big Matt is what you are saying that you think we should go to Jamestown for sure and then just walk through CW possibly without having to pay to see the exhibits that require passes?  Would we get to see a lot that way?  Next year my son will go to CW on a three day/two night field trip and my daughter will do the same in 7th grade if that makes a difference.


----------



## tonyg

A seperate part of Colonial Williamsburg, which is a drive from the colonial area, is Carter's Grove-which might also be of interest. It's from half to a whole day place.


----------



## Amy

This thread is very helpful for our family's first trip to Williamsburg this May - thanks for the great advice!  We'll have a 2 year old along, which probably means I won't be able to spend as much time as I would like in some of the museums or historical places.


----------



## Big Matt

I'm a huge fan of Colonial Williamsburg.  I grew up in Williamsburg and have seen everything many times.  When I was a child, residents didn't have to pay to enter anything and season passes were probably $20 for the general public.  The price is a lot higher and for some people it isn't worth it.  I always tell people to walk around and get your bearings.  You can see everything without paying, but some of the things you only see the font/outside.  You can see the governors palace, but can't tour the interior or gardens without a ticket.  Same for the magazine and guardhouse, Capitol, etc.  After you have seen enough, you'll know whether you want to pay to see the premium stuff.  Tickets are sold at the visitors center and at one end of Colonial Williamsburg next to Merchants Square.  Also, remember that anywhere that they sell any merchandise won't require admission.  There are lots of neat shops scattered throughout the area.

I personally think that it is worth paying extra, but it's not for everyone.



			
				kpgclark said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the info!  Big Matt is what you are saying that you think we should go to Jamestown for sure and then just walk through CW possibly without having to pay to see the exhibits that require passes?  Would we get to see a lot that way?  Next year my son will go to CW on a three day/two night field trip and my daughter will do the same in 7th grade if that makes a difference.


----------



## Big Matt

Tonyg, Carter's Grove was closed about three years ago due to rising costs.  It was one of the most unpopular moves by management in decades.  It was a great place to visit.



			
				tonyg said:
			
		

> A seperate part of Colonial Williamsburg, which is a drive from the colonial area, is Carter's Grove-which might also be of interest. It's from half to a whole day place.


----------



## Bill4728

We been to Virginia twice in the past 3 years. Once walking around CW and once paying for the tickets.  IMHO, I'd paid for the tickets. There is so much history you get when you go into the exhibits and hear the guides. 

RE the tickets.  There are tickets for all the Williamsburg attractions, CW, JT YTand Busch Gardens and tickets for each alone. You get a great deal if you buy the whole pkg. 

Good Luck and enjoy


----------



## kpgclark

Where can I get the combination tickets to all the attractions?  We leave in two weeks if that matters.


----------



## swift

*Great Info*

We are going next year. I hope I can still find this thread as our trip gets closer.


----------



## KforKitty

I'm with Matt on this one and feel you get much more from the CW experience by paying for the pass that gets you into everything.  Whilst its nice to see the historical houses I found I gained much more by listening to the staff and seeing insides the building.

I bought multi-day, multi-attraction ticket but sorry I can't remember where I got it from and it was only a year ago (this weekend).

Kitty


----------



## arlene22

This is the link for the multiple venue tickets (click on "tickets"). We just bought some for our trip next month. They will deliver them to your hotel/timeshare before you check in or you can pick them up.


----------



## kpgclark

Just called the timeshare we are staying at.  They also offer a few dollars off each ticket but not the multiple venue tickets. I noticed with the site above that you are charged a service fee per ticket which makes them less desireable.


----------



## tonyg

Bummer, that was a great place. Glad that a friend of mine visited on my recommendation a few years ago.


			
				Big Matt said:
			
		

> Tonyg, Carter's Grove was closed about three years ago due to rising costs.  It was one of the most unpopular moves by management in decades.  It was a great place to visit.


----------



## falmouth3

*CW tickets*

We (2 adults) bought the year membership.  I believe it was $72 per person.  It not only allowed us into every building, there were a couple of places that we were able to get into that you couldn't access without the year pass.  The best part of the deal was that we could do as many programs during the day and evening as we could squeeze in.  We were there for 6 days, and got our money's worth.  We also did both places in Jamestown, Georgetown, and Busch Gardens.  Certainly don't miss Jamestown with the kids.

Sue


----------



## sstamm

kpgclark said:
			
		

> I noticed with the site above that you are charged a service fee per ticket which makes them less desireable.



I looked at that site as well, and also spoke to them by phone.  They said the service fee is $8 per order, not per ticket.  Might make a difference if you are buying more than several tickets.  I need 5 tickets, so it does not increase the ticket price by  too much.  However, they told me they don't deliver to our resort, so we would have to pick up the tickets at their office, which they said is close to Busch Gardens.

I also talked to our resort, and they offer separate tickets at a small discount, but no multiple attraction tickets.

The other factor in all this is the weather.  We are going in 2 weeks.  At this time of year, you could get mild and pleasant, or you could get cold and rainy!!  Almost makes me want to wait to buy any tickets.  Then we can adjust what we want to do depending on the weather.  Hmmm.


----------



## JeffV

I just posted this in another thread.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap_travel/travel_trip_colonial_williamsburg


----------



## spiceycat

if you or someone traveling with you needs a wheelchair - just vist the free stuff at Col Williamburg.

far to much gravel in the other places - very, very hard to push a wheelchair...

I also didn't like Bursh Gardens for the same reasons. - far too many hills for a wheelchair. Mother won't do the electric stroller - so it has to be the manual wheelchair...

both of these places learn to realized that the population is getting older.....if they want more people to come to their parks -then they need to complicated the elderly....


----------



## Giselherr

*Carter's grove*



			
				tonyg said:
			
		

> A seperate part of Colonial Williamsburg, which is a drive from the colonial area, is Carter's Grove-which might also be of interest. It's from half to a whole day place.



When we were in Williamsburg this past Christmas, Carter's Grove was closed & I was told that there were no plans to re-open.  Perhaps that is old information.
However, in our local paper there was an article about a new program at 
Williamsburg -- they close off a couple blocks of the historic area for a couple of 
hours and they have re-enactors acting out events.  Sounds interesting.

As to the original question:  I'm sure the kids (of all ages) would also be very interested in the Air & space museum in Hampton.  There were very many interactive exhibits.  We spent almost an entire day & really could have easily spent more time there.


----------



## kpgclark

How far is Hampton from Williamsburg?


----------



## Big Matt

30 minutes to the closest part and 40 minutes to the part farthest away.  It is just about 30 miles on average.  There are several exits off interstate 64 for Hampton leading up to the tunnel taking you across to Norfolk.


----------



## ramsfan

We went to Williamsburg in late July 2005 with my kids, 9 and 11.  By the time we walked to the start of the colonial area...they were already too hot and complaining loudly. Of course, they ran around Busch Gardens and the Water Park all day with no complaints about the heat or walking!  They also toured Washington DC (the Capitol, White House, US Treasury and Smithsonians) on foot in the heat with no complaints.   

They had learned about CW at school and I thought they would find it interesting to tour (WRONG!)  I would suggest you instead just go to CW for dinner at one of the taverns and/or sign up for the night activities such as the Cry Witch trial or ghost tour.  These give you a more interactive way to learn about our country's early history vs. just listening to a tour guide. My kids wanted to do these activities, but they were booked for the days we were in town.  So if you are going during a busy time of year, book in advance.

We did do Jamestown for about 2 1/2 hours in the morning.  My kids enjoyed this and found it interesting.....just the right amount of time vs. an all day history class.

We did enjoy a few days in Washington DC and our week in Williamsburg, but unfortunately the heat and walking made CW the low point of our trip.  I think if you plan for CW in small doses in the cooler hours of the day, you should have much greater success.


----------



## HuskyJim

*New at Colonial Williamsburg - The Revolutoinary City*

A new program this year at Colonial Williamsburg is the Revolutionary City.  I went to a preview a week ago and was very impressed.  There are many actors in their roles, performing a set piece, but also engaging tourists as if you are one of them.  Very spontaneous and entertaining.  And it gave a good sense of what it was like to live in that period of time, several aspects (racism, split-families, split-loyalties) that are not generally addressed in history books.

From their web site:

"Colonial Williamsburg brings you “The Revolutionary City,” a dynamic two-hour, afternoon event that reflects Williamsburg’s role in one of America’s defining historical periods. Each day, the east end of the Historic Area comes alive as you become a part of the town’s activities. Witness the collapse of the royal government and revolutionary citizens at war. Join the debate over the newly written Declaration of Independence. March from the Capitol to the Courthouse as Washington and his troops begin their journey toward Yorktown and victory."

http://www.colonialwilliamsburg.com/

There is also a new ticket pricing structure, with a lower base price of $34/day for an adult.


----------



## Princess Sunflower

kpgclark said:
			
		

> Just called the timeshare we are staying at.  They also offer a few dollars off each ticket but not the multiple venue tickets. I noticed with the site above that you are charged a service fee per ticket which makes them less desireable.



We stayed at Williamsburg Plantation and they offered discount discounts to Colonial Williamsburg and Busch Gardens. Boy, were we happy that we bought our tickets ahead of time. The lines to buy tickets at both places were huge but we just walked right up and got in with our pre-purchased tickets with NO waiting!


----------



## GinLyn26

*Thomas Jefferson*

I was in CW at the end of last Nov and lucked into georgeous weather for that time of year.  Almost warm during the day and still fairly mild in the evenings.

My favorite part of the whole thing was a gentleman dressed as Thomas Jefferson who was delivering a speech from a tree stump behind the Gov's Palace.  It was facinating to hear some of TJ's sentiments from so long ago knowing that he WAS a founding father of our nation and his feelings on diffferent political issues of his day are still pertinent today.  Talk about your living history!


----------

